# masterbuilt temp control??



## larryacguy (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi, This is my first post, (except to introduce myself on roll call) I just got a masterbuilt 30" electric smoker for fathers day/birthday. I  like it so far. This past wekend, july 5th  was my 2nd attempt at pulled pork & 3rd try to smoke ribs. They turned out OK but i think with practice it will get better.  The digital readout on the MBS  doesn't seen to be accurate. I bought a digital thermometer placed it on the middle rack . The MBS has to b set at about 245-250 to get temp inside smoker to 225. Has anyone else had this happen? I plan to call Masterbuilt to let them know and maybe get ideals. Thanks for any help. Larryacguy


----------



## paprika pal (Jul 7, 2014)

Larryacguy, I have built and owned many smokers.  That being said I have never had one act the exact same as far as temperatures go.  I recommend that you trust your internal thermometer and go by that and not what it says on the outside temperature control.  I have always had best luck with an internal probe placed along side of the meat and slid through a potato(so it doesn't touch the metal grate) and an internal meat thermometer.  Many wireless options on the market I feel they are a great investment for around $40-$60.


----------



## geerock (Jul 7, 2014)

The new generation of masterbuilts are notorious for the exact issue you are experiencing.  What this means for you is, because you have a set limit of 275 on your controller,  the highest cook temp that you can attain is about 250.  As you get into smoking other things you will probably want to be able to smoke higher than that.  Call masterbuilt so they can srnd you a new controller (they are well aware of this problem).  But be advised that they will probably send you a controller that will do the same thing.  If you can, return it.  I've had that unit in a 40 and it was nothing but trouble.  Beware.


----------



## larryacguy (Jul 7, 2014)

Well, live&learn ......maybe i should hv done more research before i bought a MES...just didnt want to spend the extra$ being a newbee smoker. Thanks i will contact the mfg. hopefully it will b a good beginner smoker and i can upgrade later..


----------



## larryacguy (Jul 8, 2014)

I contacted Masterbuilt. Jennifer was very helpful & has a new control coming my way. This weekend i plan to install part & test. I will let you know how it does after repaires have been made.


----------

